# Few Rolling shots (automotive)



## Lunchbox (May 23, 2010)

Just some friends cars, I love rolling shots.














this one isnt as sharp as i would like it to be but i liked this one for some reason.







fighting sunlight.











Damn shadows and i forgot to crop out the corner of the truck i was in....lol











harsh sunlight mid day no filter...lol







same situation


----------



## Lunchbox (May 23, 2010)

another mid day harsh light shot.


----------



## Lunchbox (May 23, 2010)

i have more but figured i would just share a handfull


----------



## scorpion_tyr (May 23, 2010)

Please tell your friends that I'm available for adoption.


----------



## Phranquey (May 23, 2010)

When posting this many pictures, _please_ number them.

Great rolling shots.  Most of the focus and exposures are bang on (the first Porsche and the solo Viper a bit underexposed).  My favorites are the Beamer & Porsche side-by-side (though cropped a bit tight), and the Vette going under the bridge.
I normally don't like rearward shots, but the M5 shot is pretty nice, too.

Nice job... :thumbup:


----------



## Lunchbox (May 24, 2010)

thanks for the comment.


----------



## burnws6 (May 24, 2010)

Nice pics. Deep dish on the Viper is sick.


----------



## matic08 (May 24, 2010)

Nice! I love rolling shots, that Porsche is clean!


----------



## point-&-shoot (May 24, 2010)

1,5, and 13 are my favs


----------



## JohnS. (May 24, 2010)

Nice rolling shots. What shutter speed/aperture are you using out of curiosity? Or are you using Shutter Priority mode? I can never get good rolling shots .


----------



## altitude604 (May 25, 2010)

nice!

i like #1, #3 and the ones with the 5.0L's in them. (used to have a '79 Fox Body 5.0L myself so i'm kind of biased like that! lol)


----------



## racingclub (Jan 4, 2011)

nice shots please check my thread in the beginner forum. i have to get to 5 posts first lol


----------

